# Evie Grace born at 34 weeks 3lb 12oz! UPDATE: SHES HOME!!!



## MUMOF5

Evie Grace Lee was born on 31 December 2008 exactly 6 weeks early, weighing in at a tiny 3lb 12oz. 

Havent had much time to write about her, so heres a brief summary.

Day 1: After her birth she was breathing for herself, so was allowed to stay with me for 20 mins or so. She was then transfered to High Dependency Unit on Special Care, where she was put into an incubator, and put on IV antibiotics (standard procedure when your waters have been broken for more than 24 hours).

Day 2: Still on antibiotics. Breathing on her own with a small amount of oxygen into her incubator.

Day 5: Last day on the antibiotics, being fed my breast milk through a nasal gastric tube hourly. Under the blue lights as she has jaundice.

Day 6: Shes out of the High Dependency unit :happydance::happydance: and is in the 'warm nursery', shes out of incubator in a warm bed called a 'watercot'. Shes also feeding 2 hourly and taking more milk now. Still jaundice though :cry:, needs more light therapy.

Day 13: Shes out of the watercot now, and is maintaining her temperature on her own. She has also been taking feeds via a bottle now every 3 hours, so theyve removed her nasal gastric tube :happydance:. Shes also just gained weight to just past her birthweight. Doctor was talking about taking her home. Could be beginning of next week :happydance::happydance:.

Day 14: Her jaundice keeps cropping up, hope it doesnt affect the plans for her coming home :cry:, they are going to repeat her blood test tomorrow to see if it needs further treatment.

This whole process is such an emotional rollercoaster. I feel so much for the people whos babies are very sick or who have been there for a long time (two babies in Evies room have been here for 4 months!) It is really pushing me and the rest of our family to our emotional and physical limits and its only been two weeks!

I visit her twice a day, in the morning from 9am -12pm, then again in the evening 6pm-9pm. so that I can feed her and do as much for her as I can. I just cant wait to have my little baby girl home where she belongs.:cry::cry:.

21/01/09 UPDATE: My baby girl is home :happydance::happydance::happydance:she was allowed home on Saturday evening (after much pestering of the docs by myself). There was no medical reasons for her to stay in hospital, just her size, so she was an ideal candidate for the 'Home care team' from the hospital, who basically are on call 24/7 and come out every two days to check on her and weigh her. Shes doing great, and she weighs 4lb 5 oz today, she should only need to be under the hospital team for a few more days, then will be discharged to the Health visitor and GP. Im so happy I cannot tell you, she is so good, and settled into our home straight away.


----------



## Hevz

Aww babe....she sound like she's doing great:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## happy&healthy

Congrats! Won't be long until you can take her home.


----------



## CeliaM

It sounds like she's doing really well for being early! Hang in there - you'll have her home soon.

Congratulations on a lovely little girl


----------



## richelle37

new years even i had my LO. she was born 3pounds 4 1/2oz and healthy as can be at 38weeks high risk ob says she was just gonna be a small baby guessin 5 pounds (surprise she wasnt close) but the fam dr called in a pediatricion (he says IUGR) who knows really.. but for her as she was so tiny to check her over well an she was wonderful apgars perfect, blood sugar perfect, no jaundice. she would only eat about 45ml at a time and they wanted her to eat more so he upped the ml daily as she surpassed every amount he wanted. a week later after seein she was increasing her feedings and tolerating them he let her go home. he said he couldve just as easy let her go home the second day she was born but she had lost 2oz an wanted her to atleast regain that...she came home at 3 pounds 7oz an is doing wonderfully. she is two weeks old today and will go back friday for another weight check before bein completely released by this dr and able to see my family dr ..there is hope and its not always a must stay til 5pounds issue as everyone had told me...my lil angel is wonderful an healthy as can be...altho she has to be woke up every 2 hrs to eat im so glad and very thankfuly she has done so well ....


----------



## KKSARAH

Congratulations, She's so beautiful, 

I too know how hard it is, my daughter was born at 32 weeks weighing 3Ibs 4oz, she is now a very healthy 9 year old.

we were having trouble with her gaining weight and feeding, then she start to catch any virus flying around, she was in hospital for 4 weeks then one day out of the blue the doctor turned round and told us we could take her home.

It will be worth the wait, when the time comes to take her home.

Good Luck:hugs:


----------



## kateqpr

Hope it keeps going well and you can bring her home soon xxxx


----------



## ALI

Congratulations and hope you have her home soon


----------



## Bec L

Congratulations!! Glad she's doing so well, hope she is home very soon :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

congrats hun she is beautiful, i hope she'e home with you soon xx


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations
I hope she is home with you very soon xx


----------



## pinkmac85

sounds like she is doing really well :hugs:


----------



## Gwizz

Sending your family lots of love, hope she is home soon

xxxxxxx

:hug:


----------



## FierceAngel

glad to hear she is doing well, hope u can bring her home soon xx


----------



## becky1978

Hope she can come home soon, big hugs. I've had 2 preemies and can sympathise with how you are feeling. Keep your spirits up and you'll be home before you know it.

xx


----------



## pennysbored

YAY!


----------



## Chris77

She's beautiful! Congrats! And welcome home little Evie Grace! :happydance:


----------

